# Contemplating a backyard kennel or dog run



## samjsan (Feb 27, 2010)

My wife and I have two 50 lb, lab-pit mixes. They currently spend the mornings, weekends, evening and nights indoors with us. During the weekdays, they are in the backyard, which they are systematically destroying. The wear and tear on my yard, between the running around, urine and feces is immense. Any way, I am contemplating building a large kennel for them to be confined to in the backyard. I need suggestions on size and other amenities.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

The size is dependant on how much room you'd like to give them but we have had kennels in our backyard for 15+ years. We've used kennel panels from The Home Depot in our last two homes. We have ours connected to the house so we didn't have to have as many panels.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

No suggestions on the kennel. but they sound probably pretty bored which is why they are probably tearing up your back yard, how much excersise and stimulation do they get a day> a tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## samjsan (Feb 27, 2010)

Tankstar, I agree, they do need more exercise. We play with both everyday and they get walked daily. I should walk them more, but one has signs of dysplasia so I try not to overexert him. 

As far as available space goes, I have a 15'x17' storage room attached to my garage and behind that a 17'x18' outdoor area behind the room which I can spare for the dogs.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am planning something for my dogs next year. It will include a small building and kennel runs on a concrete pad. I do suggest a pad or some other surface for the outdoor area that can be easily cleaned and the dogs cannot dig out of. Patio blocks on stone dust would also work (not sure if that is less expensive). I am assuming the storage room has a concrete floor. 

From your description I would suggest you set up a dog door to that storage room, but use chain Link Gate panels in the storage room to give the dogs less space (two dogs do not need 15'X17' inside.. they can easily get by with 4X4 area each). I would put a heavy duty horse stall mat on the floor inside to help provide an easy to clean shock absorbing surface. Set your out door kennels up attached to this store room area. 

I also recommend dogs not be fenced together unless supervised. I would have two separate runs and two separated dogs doors and inside kennels. Much easier to prevent accidents than to pay the vet bills (or bury a dog) later on.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I assume they are a little older. BTW, don't assume dysplasia, if it might be arthritis. The Vet may be able to give you pain pills (Rimadyl) and give you advice about running or jogging. However, both dogs can play tug of war, or pull something tied to a strong tree. You can give them each a Kong, or a Buster Cube (not sure if Pits like Buster Cubes).

You can also put in 30 min. of training or nose work each day, which is nearly as good as physical exercise.

A 5 year old Lab may be content to sleep 18 hours a day (not in one stretch.), so yours might do OK in separate crates.


----------



## samjsan (Feb 27, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> I assume they are a little older. BTW, don't assume dysplasia, if it might be arthritis. The Vet may be able to give you pain pills (Rimadyl) and give you advice about running or jogging. However, both dogs can play tug of war, or pull something tied to a strong tree. You can give them each a Kong, or a Buster Cube (not sure if Pits like Buster Cubes).
> 
> You can also put in 30 min. of training or nose work each day, which is nearly as good as physical exercise.
> 
> A 5 year old Lab may be content to sleep 18 hours a day (not in one stretch.), so yours might do OK in separate crates.


They are each about 1.5 years. Unfortunatly, dysplasia has been diagnosed by vet and confirmed by a canine orthopedic. Nose training sounds interesting, actually. The dysplasic dogs favorite game is "find it."



Elana55 said:


> I also recommend dogs not be fenced together unless supervised. I would have two separate runs and two separated dogs doors and inside kennels. Much easier to prevent accidents than to pay the vet bills (or bury a dog) later on.


I hate the idea of seperating them all day. They get along very well. But it does make sense that the increased proximity would increase the likelyhood of a fight.


----------

